# Probleme de lancement awesome

## femtotron

Bonjour Mesdammes et Messieurs,

J'ai besoin de vos talents...

Depuis quelques j'essaie d'installer awesome. Apparemment il est bien installer avec tous les packages qui va avec. Mais le problème que j'aie, est que quand je lance awesome avec :

```
startx
```

un message me dit qu'aucun écran n'a été trouvé (mais en anglais). Voici le message que je reçois quand je lance startx:

```

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.21140 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.19.2

Release Date: 2017-03-02

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux root 4.9.16-gentoo #1 SMP Sat May 20 13:52:47 CEST 2017 x86_64

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo root=UUID=9d6dec1a-69ba-450b-99ca-7dbcfc96195c ro

Build Date: 22 May 2017  10:06:05AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon May 22 11:45:24 2017

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) 

Fatal server error:

(EE) no screens found(EE) 

(EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

(EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(EE) 

(EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error

```

J'ai fait des recherches sur google.com pendant 3 jours et en esseyant toutes les propositions faites dans des forums et dans la documentation gentoo... aucun résultat... 

Si vous avez une idée de ce que le message d'erreur veut me dire, veuillez m'informer SVP.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu nous donner le contenu de 

```
emerge --info
```

 et le fichier /var/log/X.org.log ?

----------

## femtotron

Bonjour

ce que donne la commande : 

```
emerge --info
```

```

Portage 2.3.5 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.16-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    24585140 total,  24125212 free

KiB Swap:   25302868 total,  25302868 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 20 May 2017 13:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.26.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=" --quiet-build=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

je n'ai pas de fichier qui s'appelle X.org.log mais j'ai /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

Sinon le contenu de  /var/log/Xorg.0.log est :

```

[   732.684] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.2

Release Date: 2017-03-02

[   732.684] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   732.684] Build Operating System: Linux 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   732.684] Current Operating System: Linux root 4.9.16-gentoo #1 SMP Sat May 20 13:52:47 CEST 2017 x86_64

[   732.684] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo root=UUID=9d6dec1a-69ba-450b-99ca-7dbcfc96195c ro

[   732.684] Build Date: 22 May 2017  10:06:05AM

[   732.684]  

[   732.684] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[   732.684]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   732.684] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   732.684] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon May 22 11:45:24 2017

[   732.684] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   732.684] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   732.684] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   732.684] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[   732.685] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   732.685] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   732.685] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[   732.685] (**) |   |-->GPUDevice "nvidia"

[   732.685] (**) |   |-->GPUDevice "Device0"

[   732.685] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   732.685] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   732.685] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   732.685] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   732.685] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   732.685] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[   732.685] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   732.685] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   732.685] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   732.685] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   732.685] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   732.685] (II) Loader magic: 0x814c80

[   732.685] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   732.685]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   732.685]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0

[   732.685]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[   732.685]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[   732.685] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   732.685] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0f02:1462:8a9f rev 161, Mem @ 0xde000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xd8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   732.685] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   732.685] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

[   732.688] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   732.688]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   732.688]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   732.688] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  381.22  Thu May  4 00:17:15 PDT 2017

[   732.688] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   732.688] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   732.688] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   732.688]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   732.688]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   732.688] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  381.22  Wed May  3 23:53:41 PDT 2017

[   732.688] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   732.688] (--) using VT number 7

[   732.689] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   732.689] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   732.689] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   732.689] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   732.689]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   732.689]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   732.689] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   732.689] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   732.689] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   732.689] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   732.689]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   732.689]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   732.689] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   732.689] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   732.689] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   732.976] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[   732.976] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

[   732.976] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

[   733.514] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[   733.514] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

[   733.514] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

[   734.056] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[   734.056] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

[   734.056] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

[   734.056] (EE) No devices detected.

[   734.056] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[   734.056] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[   734.056] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   734.056] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   734.056] (EE) 

[   734.059] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

Merci d'avance

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci.

Donne aussi le contenu de dmesg, car le fichier X.org.0.log dit qu'une erreur de chargement du pilote nVidia a généré une erreur là.

----------

## femtotron

la commande 

```
dmesg
```

 donne ceci (c'est un peu long) : 

[code:1:ea449b81d0]

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.9.16-gentoo (root@root) (gcc version 5.4.0 (Gentoo 5.4.0-r3 p1.3, pie-0.6.5) ) #1 SMP Sat May 20 13:52:47 CEST 2017

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo root=UUID=9d6dec1a-69ba-450b-99ca-7dbcfc96195c ro

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x001: 'x87 floating point registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x002: 'SSE registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x004: 'AVX registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: xstate_offset[2]:  576, xstate_sizes[2]:  256

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Enabled xstate features 0x7, context size is 832 bytes, using 'standard' format.

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Using 'eager' FPU context switches.

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009d7ff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009d800-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000a7f46fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000a7f47000-0x00000000a7f4dfff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000a7f4e000-0x00000000a83adfff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000a83ae000-0x00000000a881efff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000a881f000-0x00000000cdb47fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cdb48000-0x00000000cdd59fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cdd5a000-0x00000000cdd77fff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cdd78000-0x00000000ce2b0fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ce2b1000-0x00000000ceffefff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cefff000-0x00000000ceffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed03fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed1ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000062effffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.8 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: ASUS All Series/Z97-A, BIOS 2012 09/30/2014

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x62f000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-E7FFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   E8000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 0000000000 mask 7C00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 0400000000 mask 7E00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0600000000 mask 7FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 0620000000 mask 7FF8000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   4 base 0628000000 mask 7FFC000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   5 base 062C000000 mask 7FFE000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   6 base 062E000000 mask 7FFF000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   7 base 00E0000000 mask 7FE0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   8 base 00D0000000 mask 7FF0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   9 disabled

[    0.000000] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WC  UC- UC  WB  WC  UC- WT  

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xd0000000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xcf000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000fd8c0-0x000fd8cf] mapped at [ffff8800000fd8c0]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000097000] 97000 size 24576

[    0.000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02026000, 0x02026fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02027000, 0x02027fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02028000, 0x02028fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02029000, 0x02029fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0202a000, 0x0202afff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0202b000, 0x0202bfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x33ebf000-0x35f56fff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000F04A0 000024 (v02 ALASKA)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x00000000CDD60080 000074 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000CDD6F730 00010C (v05 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000CDD60188 00F5A6 (v02 ALASKA A M I    00000011 INTL 20120711)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000CE2B0F80 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000CDD6F840 000092 (v03 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FPDT 0x00000000CDD6F8D8 000044 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CDD6F920 000C7D (v01 Ther_R Ther_Rvp 00001000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CDD705A0 000539 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CDD70AE0 000B74 (v01 CpuRef CpuSsdt  00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000CDD71658 00003C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x00000000CDD71698 000038 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI. 00000005)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CDD716D0 00036D (v01 SataRe SataTabl 00001000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CDD71A40 005977 (v01 SaSsdt SaSsdt   00003000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x00000000ffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000062effffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000000009cfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000a7f46fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000a7f4e000-0x00000000a83adfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000a881f000-0x00000000cdb47fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000cefff000-0x00000000ceffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000062effffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000062effffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 6276717

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3996 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 13084 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 837329 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 84928 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 5435392 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 8, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009d000-0x0009dfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009e000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xa7f47000-0xa7f4dfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xa83ae000-0xa881efff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcdb48000-0xcdd59fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcdd5a000-0xcdd77fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcdd78000-0xce2b0fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xce2b1000-0xceffefff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcf000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfecfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed03fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed04000-0xfed1bfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfedfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee01000-0xfeffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xcf000000-0xdfffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1910969940391419 ns

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8192 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] percpu: Embedded 34 pages/cpu @ffff88062ec00000 s101528 r8192 d29544 u262144

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s101528 r8192 d29544 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 6178620

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo root=UUID=9d6dec1a-69ba-450b-99ca-7dbcfc96195c ro

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 4194304 (order: 13, 33554432 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 2097152 (order: 12, 16777216 bytes)

[    0.000000] Memory: 24547352K/25106868K available (6333K kernel code, 1224K rwdata, 2940K rodata, 1388K init, 1592K bss, 559516K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] 	Build-time adjustment of leaf fanout to 64.

[    0.000000] 	RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=8192 to nr_cpu_ids=8.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=64, nr_cpu_ids=8

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:524544 nr_irqs:488 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] clocksource: hpet: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 133484882848 ns

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 4000.085 MHz processor

[    0.000013] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 8000.17 BogoMIPS (lpj=4000085)

[    0.000334] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000500] ACPI: Core revision 20160831

[    0.008298] ACPI: 6 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.008527] Security Framework initialized

[    0.008693] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.008856] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.008865] Mount-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.009029] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.009525] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.009691] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.009850] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

[    0.010012] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)

[    0.010176] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

[    0.010339] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.010508] process: using mwait in idle threads

[    0.010674] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 1024

[    0.010836] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 1024, 1GB 4

[    0.011197] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 28K (ffffffff81e8f000 - ffffffff81e96000)

[    0.025725] ftrace: allocating 25629 entries in 101 pages

[    0.032125] smpboot: Max logical packages: 2

[    0.032581] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

[    0.042745] TSC deadline timer enabled

[    0.042746] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (family: 0x6, model: 0x3c, stepping: 0x3)

[    0.043154] Performance Events: PEBS fmt2+, Haswell events, 16-deep LBR, full-width counters, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.043661] ... version:                3

[    0.043820] ... bit width:              48

[    0.043978] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.044136] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.044296] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.044456] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.044614] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.045133] NMI watchdog: enabled on all CPUs, permanently consumes one hw-PMU counter.

[    0.045461] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.045619] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1 #2 #3 #4 #5 #6 #7

[    0.480138] x86: Booted up 1 node, 8 CPUs

[    0.480449] smpboot: Total of 8 processors activated (64029.86 BogoMIPS)

[    0.486046] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.486236] x86/mm: Memory block size: 128MB

[    0.488243] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xa7f47000-0xa7f4dfff] (28672 bytes)

[    0.488516] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xcdd78000-0xce2b0fff] (5476352 bytes)

[    0.488865] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1911260446275000 ns

[    0.489141] futex hash table entries: 2048 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.489424] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.493796] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.493968] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.496824] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.497015] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.497204] core: PMU erratum BJ122, BV98, HSD29 worked around, HT is on

[    0.501885] HugeTLB registered 1 GB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.502048] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.502321] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.502481] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.502640] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.502801] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.503182] ACPI: Executed 4 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.506865] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.507114] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8806129A9C00 0003D3 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.507694] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.507944] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF880612AC0000 0005AA (v01 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.508546] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.508796] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF880612B30E00 000119 (v01 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.510068] ACPI : EC: EC started

[    0.510234] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: Used as first EC

[    0.510395] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: GPE=0x1e, EC_CMD/EC_SC=0x66, EC_DATA=0x62

[    0.510668] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: Used as boot DSDT EC to handle transactions

[    0.510940] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.511114] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.511273] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.511451] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.512008] ACPI: Power Resource [PG00] (on)

[    0.512327] ACPI: Power Resource [PG01] (on)

[    0.512640] ACPI: Power Resource [PG02] (on)

[    0.517070] ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)

[    0.517269] ACPI: Power Resource [FN01] (off)

[    0.517467] ACPI: Power Resource [FN02] (off)

[    0.517666] ACPI: Power Resource [FN03] (off)

[    0.517867] ACPI: Power Resource [FN04] (off)

[    0.518534] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-fe])

[    0.518699] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.518954] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: not requesting OS control; OS requires [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM MSI]

[    0.519394] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.519553] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.519716] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.519881] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.520152] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.520424] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.520695] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.520968] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.521239] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

[    0.521511] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

[    0.521782] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xd0000000-0xfeafffff window]

[    0.522055] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-fe]

[    0.522219] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0c00] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.522273] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0c01] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.522293] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.522343] pci 0000:00:01.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.522544] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:8cb1] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.522557] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdf120000-0xdf12ffff 64bit]

[    0.522604] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.522638] pci 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.522821] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:8cba] type 00 class 0x078000

[    0.522834] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdf13a000-0xdf13a00f 64bit]

[    0.522884] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.522941] pci 0000:00:19.0: [8086:15a1] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.522952] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdf100000-0xdf11ffff]

[    0.522958] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xdf138000-0xdf138fff]

[    0.522963] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

[    0.523008] pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.523039] pci 0000:00:19.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.523222] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:8cad] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.523236] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdf137000-0xdf1373ff]

[    0.523303] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.523336] pci 0000:00:1a.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.523518] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:8ca0] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.523527] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdf130000-0xdf133fff 64bit]

[    0.523577] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.523613] pci 0000:00:1b.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.523794] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:8c90] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.523840] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.523884] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.524066] pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:244e] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.524112] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.524155] pci 0000:00:1c.3: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.524341] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:8ca6] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.524355] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdf136000-0xdf1363ff]

[    0.524423] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.524455] pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.524638] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:8cc4] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.524762] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:8c82] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.524771] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [io  0xf090-0xf097]

[    0.524776] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x14: [io  0xf080-0xf083]

[    0.524781] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x18: [io  0xf070-0xf077]

[    0.524786] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf060-0xf063]

[    0.524791] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x20: [io  0xf020-0xf03f]

[    0.524796] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x24: [mem 0xdf135000-0xdf1357ff]

[    0.524822] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.524862] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:8ca2] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.524873] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdf134000-0xdf1340ff 64bit]

[    0.524888] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io  0xf000-0xf01f]

[    0.524961] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:0f02] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.524967] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xde000000-0xdeffffff]

[    0.524973] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.524980] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xd8000000-0xd9ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.524985] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x24: [io  0xe000-0xe07f]

[    0.524989] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xdf000000-0xdf07ffff pref]

[    0.525021] pci 0000:01:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.525202] pci 0000:01:00.1: [10de:0bea] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.525208] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdf080000-0xdf083fff]

[    0.528328] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.528489] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.528490] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xde000000-0xdf0fffff]

[    0.528492] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd9ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.528519] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.528719] pci 0000:03:00.0: [1b21:1080] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.528818] pci 0000:03:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.528994] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03-04] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529163] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529164] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529165] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529165] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529166] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529166] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529167] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529168] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529169] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529169] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xfeafffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529252] pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529432] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529432] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529433] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529433] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529434] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529434] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529435] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529435] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529436] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529437] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xfeafffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.529454] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.529861] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.530583] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.531302] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.532022] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.532742] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.533460] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

[    0.534179] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

[    0.534899] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 *6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.535747] ACPI: Enabled 6 GPEs in block 00 to 3F

[    0.536015] ACPI : EC: event unblocked

[    0.536177] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: GPE=0x1e, EC_CMD/EC_SC=0x66, EC_DATA=0x62

[    0.536448] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: Used as boot DSDT EC to handle transactions and events

[    0.536777] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:01:00.0

[    0.536939] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.537213] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.537368] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    0.537564] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.537742] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.537746] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.537912] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.538077] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.538250] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.538442] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.538601] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.538635] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009d800-0x0009ffff]

[    0.538636] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xa7f47000-0xa7ffffff]

[    0.538636] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xa83ae000-0xabffffff]

[    0.538637] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xcdb48000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.538637] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xcf000000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.538638] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x62f000000-0x62fffffff]

[    0.538685] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.538843] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.539001] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.539168] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.539362] clocksource: Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.542819] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    0.542989] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.544014] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.544232] system 00:00: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved

[    0.544400] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.544450] system 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.544612] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.544623] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.544642] system 00:03: [io  0x1854-0x1857] has been reserved

[    0.544804] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.544854] system 00:04: [io  0x0290-0x029f] has been reserved

[    0.545015] system 00:04: [io  0x02a0-0x02af] has been reserved

[    0.545177] system 00:04: [io  0x0a00-0x0aff] has been reserved

[    0.545339] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.545368] system 00:05: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.545530] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.545659] pnp 00:06: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.545683] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.545704] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.545860] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.546023] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.546186] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.546349] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.546516] system 00:08: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.546679] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    0.546842] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

[    0.547005] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.547168] system 00:08: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.547331] system 00:08: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.547497] system 00:08: [mem 0xdffe0000-0xdffeffff] has been reserved

[    0.547660] system 00:08: [mem 0xdfff0000-0xdfffffff] has been reserved

[    0.547824] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.547920] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

[    0.552601] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    0.552898] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.553059] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.553222] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xde000000-0xdf0fffff]

[    0.553389] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd9ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.553662] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.553828] pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.554003] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03-04]

[    0.554170] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.554171] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.554171] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.554172] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.554172] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.554173] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.554173] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.554174] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

[    0.554174] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

[    0.554175] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0xd0000000-0xfeafffff window]

[    0.554175] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.554176] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xde000000-0xdf0fffff]

[    0.554176] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xd9ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.554177] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.554178] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.554178] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.554179] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.554179] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.554180] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.554180] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.554181] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 11 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

[    0.554181] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 12 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

[    0.554182] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 13 [mem 0xd0000000-0xfeafffff window]

[    0.554182] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.554183] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.554183] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.554184] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.554184] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.554185] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.554185] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.554186] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 11 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

[    0.554186] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 12 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

[    0.554187] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 13 [mem 0xd0000000-0xfeafffff window]

[    0.554256] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.554514] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.554976] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.555232] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.555408] UDP hash table entries: 16384 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.555618] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 16384 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.555852] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.589417] pci 0000:01:00.0: Video device with shadowed ROM at [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.589697] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.589722] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    2.960000] Freeing initrd memory: 33376K (ffff880033ebf000 - ffff880035f57000)

[    2.960275] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    2.960443] software IO TLB [mem 0xc9b48000-0xcdb48000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800c9b48000-ffff8800cdb47fff]

[    2.960786] RAPL PMU: API unit is 2^-32 Joules, 4 fixed counters, 655360 ms ovfl timer

[    2.961059] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain pp0-core 2^-14 Joules

[    2.961219] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain package 2^-14 Joules

[    2.961388] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain dram 2^-14 Joules

[    2.961549] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain pp1-gpu 2^-14 Joules

[    2.962017] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    2.962188] audit: type=2000 audit(1495456975.930:1): initialized

[    2.962570] Initialise system trusted keyrings

[    2.962786] workingset: timestamp_bits=46 max_order=23 bucket_order=0

[    2.963069] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    2.963393] Key type asymmetric registered

[    2.963552] Asymmetric key parser 'x509' registered

[    2.963720] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 251)

[    2.964010] io scheduler noop registered

[    2.964168] io scheduler deadline registered

[    2.964335] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    2.964686] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    2.985371] 00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    2.985834] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    2.986044] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x42120

[    2.986045] intel_idle: v0.4.1 model 0x3C

[    2.986207] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff

[    2.986210] ipmi message handler version 39.2

[    2.986383] IPMI System Interface driver.

[    2.986553] ipmi_si: Unable to find any System Interface(s)

[    2.989908] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    2.990182] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    2.990362] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    2.990634] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    2.990914] Warning: Processor Platform Limit event detected, but not handled.

[    2.991184] Consider compiling CPUfreq support into your kernel.

[    2.991681] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    2.991843] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (28 C)

[    2.992125] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1

[    2.992286] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (30 C)

[    2.992471] GHES: HEST is not enabled!

[    2.994055] brd: module loaded

[    2.994913] loop: module loaded

[    2.995099] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.995262] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    2.995483] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.995660] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.995939] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    2.999978] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    2.999985] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xdf137000

[    3.006315] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.006495] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.006658] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.006929] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.007089] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.16-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    3.007251] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    3.007469] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.007628] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.007895] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.008076] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    3.008360] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    3.012397] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    3.012402] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xdf136000

[    3.019315] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.019491] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.019654] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.019925] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.020085] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.16-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    3.020246] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    3.020461] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.020620] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.020833] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    3.020996] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    3.021159] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    3.021347] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    3.021510] i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    3.022409] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    3.022605] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    3.022825] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[    3.023082] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    3.023263] rtc_cmos 00:02: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    3.023547] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    3.023748] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    3.023909] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    3.024082] drop_monitor: Initializing network drop monitor service

[    3.024279] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    3.024496] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    3.024804] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    3.025098] microcode: sig=0x306c3, pf=0x2, revision=0x19

[    3.025360] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.01 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    3.025730] registered taskstats version 1

[    3.025889] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates

[    3.032418] Loaded X.509 cert 'Build time autogenerated kernel key: 692a77baa5109db7ebafd5ee948ccabd4ff6ab66'

[    3.032707] ima: No TPM chip found, activating TPM-bypass!

[    3.033126] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2017-05-22 12:42:56 UTC (1495456976)

[    3.034016] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1388K (ffffffff81d34000 - ffffffff81e8f000)

[    3.034288] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 12288k

[    3.034699] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1840K (ffff880001634000 - ffff880001800000)

[    3.036310] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1156K (ffff880001adf000 - ffff880001c00000)

[    3.044848] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    3.204331] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    3.204478] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0xc impl SATA mode

[    3.204479] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pio slum part ems apst 

[    3.207796] scsi host0: ahci

[    3.207854] scsi host1: ahci

[    3.207917] scsi host2: ahci

[    3.207964] scsi host3: ahci

[    3.208084] scsi host4: ahci

[    3.208130] scsi host5: ahci

[    3.208150] ata1: DUMMY

[    3.208150] ata2: DUMMY

[    3.208152] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdf135000 port 0xdf135200 irq 24

[    3.208153] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdf135000 port 0xdf135280 irq 24

[    3.208153] ata5: DUMMY

[    3.208154] ata6: DUMMY

[    3.318321] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    3.333320] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    3.436680] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8009

[    3.436681] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    3.436825] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.436931] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    3.451679] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8001

[    3.451680] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    3.451811] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.451931] hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    3.514563] ata4: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    3.514575] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    3.515350] ata4.00: ATA-9: SanDisk SDSSDHII480G, X31200RL, max UDMA/133

[    3.515350] ata4.00: 937703088 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.515770] ata3.00: ATA-9: SanDisk Ultra II 480GB, X41100RL, max UDMA/133

[    3.515770] ata3.00: 937703088 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.516942] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.516989] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.517115] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SanDisk Ultra II 00RL PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.532488] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SanDisk SDSSDHII 00RL PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.569738] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 937703088 512-byte logical blocks: (480 GB/447 GiB)

[    3.569755] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 937703088 512-byte logical blocks: (480 GB/447 GiB)

[    3.569799] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    3.569800] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.569815] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.569818] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    3.569820] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.569833] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.570190]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    3.570384] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.570395] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.572709] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    3.572730] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    3.681532] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[    3.721777] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    3.721777] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    3.726152] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    3.730035] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    3.734176] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    3.736260] LSI 3ware SAS/SATA-RAID Controller device driver for Linux v3.26.02.000.

[    3.738286] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    3.740417] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    3.746573] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    3.761687] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-1[41066]-ms

[    3.766885] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    3.768353] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    3.773365] megasas: 06.811.02.00-rc1

[    3.795159] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.07.00.38-k.

[    3.811235] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 11.2.0.0.

[    3.811236] Copyright(c) 2004-2016 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    3.825675] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    3.850890] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    3.865018] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    3.865050] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    3.866119] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: hcc params 0x200077c1 hci version 0x100 quirks 0x00009810

[    3.866122] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    3.866176] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.866177] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.866178] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    3.866178] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.16-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    3.866179] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    3.866244] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.866260] hub 3-0:1.0: 14 ports detected

[    3.867397] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    3.867434] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    3.867458] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    3.867459] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.867460] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    3.867460] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.16-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    3.867461] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    3.867521] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.867531] hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    3.964047] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    3.964086] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.35.0-ioctl (2016-06-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    3.966293] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3999.995 MHz

[    3.966297] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x7350addb24f, max_idle_ns: 881590446805 ns

[    4.003289] raid6: sse2x1   gen() 12660 MB/s

[    4.020302] raid6: sse2x1   xor()  9837 MB/s

[    4.037287] raid6: sse2x2   gen() 15816 MB/s

[    4.054299] raid6: sse2x2   xor() 10857 MB/s

[    4.071302] raid6: sse2x4   gen() 18496 MB/s

[    4.088298] raid6: sse2x4   xor() 12986 MB/s

[    4.105286] raid6: avx2x1   gen() 24652 MB/s

[    4.122285] raid6: avx2x2   gen() 28191 MB/s

[    4.139295] raid6: avx2x4   gen() 32921 MB/s

[    4.139296] raid6: using algorithm avx2x4 gen() 32921 MB/s

[    4.139296] raid6: using avx2x2 recovery algorithm

[    4.140320] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    4.141235] xor: automatically using best checksumming function   avx       

[    4.149067] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    4.149068] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    4.149068] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    4.150420] device-mapper: raid: Loading target version 1.9.1

[    4.153194] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    4.155635] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    4.165966] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    4.167986] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    4.235306] usb 3-6: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    4.242321] Btrfs loaded, crc32c=crc32c-generic

[    4.262733] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    4.268373] FS-Cache: Loaded

[    4.287329] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    4.287330] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    4.287330] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    4.287330] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    4.316014] FS-Cache: Netfs 'nfs' registered for caching

[    4.374013] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, no debug enabled

[    4.383616] fuse init (API version 7.26)

[    4.396908] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    4.396909] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    4.402102] dca service started, version 1.12.1

[    4.403635] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    4.403635] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    4.405322] PTP clock support registered

[    4.408163] usb 3-6: New USB device found, idVendor=062a, idProduct=5918

[    4.408164] usb 3-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    4.408165] usb 3-6: Product: 2.4G Keyboard Mouse

[    4.408165] usb 3-6: Manufacturer: MOSART Semi.

[    4.409395] input: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Keyboard Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-6/3-6:1.0/0003:062A:5918.0001/input/input3

[    4.413723] igb: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver - version 5.4.0-k

[    4.413723] igb: Copyright (c) 2007-2014 Intel Corporation.

[    4.417454] pcnet32: pcnet32.c:v1.35 21.Apr.2008 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

[    4.423880] sky2: driver version 1.30

[    4.439504] VMware vmxnet3 virtual NIC driver - version 1.4.a.0-k-NAPI

[    4.443792] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    4.450600] iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

[    4.461379] hid-generic 0003:062A:5918.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [MOSART Semi. 2.4G Keyboard Mouse] on usb-0000:00:14.0-6/input0

[    4.463092] input: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Keyboard Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-6/3-6:1.1/0003:062A:5918.0002/input/input4

[    4.514497] hid-generic 0003:062A:5918.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [MOSART Semi. 2.4G Keyboard Mouse] on usb-0000:00:14.0-6/input1

[    4.575498] EXT2-fs (sda1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (2c0)

[    4.575609] EXT4-fs (sda1): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    4.580535] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    4.587784] random: fast init done

[    4.973323] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    4.994224] udevd[2289]: starting version 3.1.5

[    5.056707] wmi: Mapper loaded

[    5.061280] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5

[    5.068190] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SPD Write Disable is set

[    5.068208] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBus using PCI interrupt

[    5.089643] pmd_set_huge: Cannot satisfy [mem 0xde000000-0xde200000] with a huge-page mapping due to MTRR override.

[    5.089652] nvidiafb: Device ID: 10de0f02 

[    5.089652] nvidiafb: unknown NV_ARCH

[    5.099966] iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

[    5.100791] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 3.2.6-k

[    5.100792] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2015 Intel Corporation.

[    5.100935] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

[    5.105064] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.11

[    5.105095] iTCO_wdt: Found a 9 Series TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x1860)

[    5.105168] iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

[    5.117470] Error: Driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting...

[    5.199374] kvm: disabled by bios

[    5.210587] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): registered PHC clock

[    5.242812] kvm: disabled by bios

[    5.245578] [drm] Initialized

[    5.290811] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) f0:79:59:69:ca:36

[    5.290812] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    5.290839] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: MAC: 11, PHY: 12, PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF

[    5.291058] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling MSI

[    5.291061] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Handle vga_switcheroo audio client

[    5.291269] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: renamed from eth0

[    5.315555] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for ALC892: line_outs=3 (0x14/0x15/0x16/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    5.315557] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    5.315557] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b

----------

## xaviermiller

Il manque la suite... 

Soit tu déposes le tout sur un "pastebin" comme http://paste.alacon.org/, soit tu filtres "nvidia"

----------

## femtotron

j'ai déposé sur paste.alacon.org en filtrant les nvidia

http://paste.alacon.org/43928

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est un peu trop filtré... pourrais-tu donner tous les derniers événements récents ?

"dmesg | tail -n 100"  par exemple

----------

## femtotron

Effectivement, c'était trop filtré. Désolé

voici la commande

```
dmesg | tail -n 100
```

```

[ 2289.327906] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 242

[ 2289.578231] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

[ 2289.578232] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as: 

               NVRM: nouveau, rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv 

               NVRM: was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s).

[ 2289.578233] NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or

               NVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting

               NVRM: driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module

               NVRM: again.

[ 2289.578233] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

[ 2289.578296] nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 242

[ 2289.605678] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 242

[ 2289.855970] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

[ 2289.855971] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as: 

               NVRM: nouveau, rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv 

               NVRM: was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s).

[ 2289.855971] NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or

               NVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting

               NVRM: driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module

               NVRM: again.

[ 2289.855972] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

[ 2289.856039] nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 242

[ 2289.891930] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 242

[ 2290.142246] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

[ 2290.142247] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as: 

               NVRM: nouveau, rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv 

               NVRM: was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s).

[ 2290.142247] NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or

               NVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting

               NVRM: driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module

               NVRM: again.

[ 2290.142248] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

[ 2290.142303] nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 242

[ 2290.169093] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 242

[ 2290.419410] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

[ 2290.419411] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as: 

               NVRM: nouveau, rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv 

               NVRM: was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s).

[ 2290.419411] NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or

               NVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting

               NVRM: driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module

               NVRM: again.

[ 2290.419412] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

[ 2290.419476] nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 242

[ 2290.449946] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 242

[ 2290.700295] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

[ 2290.700296] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as: 

               NVRM: nouveau, rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv 

               NVRM: was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s).

[ 2290.700296] NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or

               NVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting

               NVRM: driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module

               NVRM: again.

[ 2290.700296] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

[ 2290.700357] nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 242

[ 2290.728243] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 242

[ 2290.978560] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

[ 2290.978561] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as: 

               NVRM: nouveau, rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv 

               NVRM: was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s).

[ 2290.978562] NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or

               NVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting

               NVRM: driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module

               NVRM: again.

[ 2290.978562] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

[ 2290.978622] nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 242

[ 2291.005992] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 242

[ 2291.256309] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

[ 2291.256309] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as: 

               NVRM: nouveau, rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv 

               NVRM: was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s).

[ 2291.256310] NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or

               NVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting

               NVRM: driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module

               NVRM: again.

[ 2291.256310] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

[ 2291.256370] nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 242

[ 2291.283232] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 242

[ 2291.533548] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

[ 2291.533549] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as: 

               NVRM: nouveau, rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv 

               NVRM: was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s).

[ 2291.533549] NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or

               NVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting

               NVRM: driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module

               NVRM: again.

[ 2291.533550] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

[ 2291.533610] nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 242

[ 2291.562981] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 242

[ 2291.813319] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

[ 2291.813319] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as: 

               NVRM: nouveau, rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv 

               NVRM: was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s).

[ 2291.813320] NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or

               NVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting

               NVRM: driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module

               NVRM: again.

[ 2291.813320] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

[ 2291.813387] nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 242

[ 2291.841202] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 242

```

Merci d'avance

----------

## xaviermiller

Apparemment, tu as mixé les pilotes libres et propriétaires...

Ton fichier make.conf mentionne que tu veux nouveau, mais aurais-tu installé manuellment nvidia-drivers ?

Ils ne peuvent pas coexister, il faut l'un ou l'autre.

----------

## femtotron

C'est ce qu'il me semblait...

Oui j'ai installé nvidia-drivers avec la commande : 

```
emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers 
```

Comme je suis encore nouveau dans le monde de gentoo j'ai un peu dû mal. 

Pourriez vous me dire comment on enlève la coexistance ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est simple : 

```
emerge -C nvidia-drivers
```

et réessayer.

Si tu veux vraiment avoir le pilote nVidia, il faudra mettre à jour le fichier make.conf (remplacer nouveau par nvidia), puis recompiler le nécessaire:

```
emerge -DuNav @world
```

----------

## femtotron

ça ne fonctionne toujours pas. J'ai toujours le même message d'erreur.

```
No screens found
```

Auriez vous une autre idée et/ou solution ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## xaviermiller

Donne-nous le contenu de X.org.0.log stp

----------

## femtotron

Désolé pour la réponse tardive. 

Voici le contenu du fichier :

```

[  7359.596] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.2

Release Date: 2017-03-02

[  7359.596] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  7359.596] Build Operating System: Linux 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  7359.596] Current Operating System: Linux root 4.9.16-gentoo #2 SMP Tue May 23 02:24:38 CEST 2017 x86_64

[  7359.596] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo root=UUID=c05c3eda-4d07-4972-bdd0-dc6d3a87b0f6 ro

[  7359.596] Build Date: 23 May 2017  09:42:59AM

[  7359.596]  

[  7359.596] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[  7359.596]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  7359.596] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  7359.596] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 23 11:58:38 2017

[  7359.596] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  7359.596] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  7359.596] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  7359.596] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[  7359.596] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[  7359.596] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[  7359.596] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[  7359.596] (**) |   |-->GPUDevice "Device0"

[  7359.596] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[  7359.596] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[  7359.596] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  7359.596] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  7359.596] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  7359.596] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[  7359.596] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  7359.596] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  7359.596] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  7359.596] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[  7359.596] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  7359.596] (II) Loader magic: 0x814c80

[  7359.596] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  7359.596]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  7359.596]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0

[  7359.596]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[  7359.596]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[  7359.596] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  7359.597] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0f02:1462:8a9f rev 161, Mem @ 0xde000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xd8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  7359.597] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  7359.597] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

[  7359.599] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  7359.599]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  7359.599]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  7359.599] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  381.22  Thu May  4 00:17:15 PDT 2017

[  7359.599] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  7359.599] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  7359.599] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  7359.599]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  7359.599]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  7359.599] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  381.22  Wed May  3 23:53:41 PDT 2017

[  7359.599] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  7359.599] (--) using VT number 7

[  7359.600] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  7359.600] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  7359.601] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  7359.601] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  7359.601]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  7359.601]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  7359.601] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[  7359.601] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  7359.601] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  7359.601] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  7359.601]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  7359.601]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  7359.601] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  7359.601] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  7359.601] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  7359.602] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[  7359.602] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

[  7359.602] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

[  7359.603] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[  7359.603] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

[  7359.603] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

[  7359.603] (EE) No devices detected.

[  7359.603] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[  7359.603] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[  7359.603] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  7359.603] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  7359.603] (EE) 

[  7359.618] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

J'ai réinstallé tout.. le résultat ne change pas ...

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est toujours le pilote nVidia qui est installé et qui entre en conflit avec nouveau...

As-tu bien désinstallé le pilote nVidia ?

As-tu redémarré ?

----------

## femtotron

j'ai réinstallé getoo afin de partir sur nvidia car j'ai eu un peu du mal avec "nouveau". 

J'ai toujours le problème avec le lancement de awesome. Maintenant je n'ai plus de probleme avec l'écran (je crois) mais avec xauth.

voici le message que j'aie au lancement de awesome avec la commande startx:

```

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.3342 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.19.2

Release Date: 2017-03-02

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux root 4.9.16-gentoo #1 SMP Tue May 23 10:31:43 CEST 2017 x86_64

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo root=UUID=c05c3eda-4d07-4972-bdd0-dc6d3a87b0f6 ro

Build Date: 23 May 2017  09:42:59AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 23 14:47:56 2017

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

la commade 

```
emerge --info
```

donne ceci : 

```

Portage 2.3.5 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.16-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    24585140 total,  24141948 free

KiB Swap:   25200468 total,  25200468 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 23 May 2017 10:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.24.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=" --quiet-build=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm beeper berkdb bindist blksha1 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cgi cli colord consolekit control-socket cracklib crypt cups curl custom-cflags cvs cxx dbus debug dga djvu dmx doc dri dts dvb dvd dvdr eds emacs emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm geoip geolocation gif gimp git glamor glut gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gnuplot gnutls gpg gpm gps gsm gstreamer gtk gzip highlight iconv icq imap introspection ios ipv6 jack java javascript jpeg kde kdrive latex lcms ldap libav libcaca libnotify libressl libsecret lua luajit mad mediawiki mediawiki-experimental minimal mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer multilib mysql mysqli nautilus ncurses neXt networkmanager nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp openssl pam pango pcre pdf perl php png policykit posix ppds pulseaudio python qmail-spp qt3support qt4 readline rss sdl seccomp session snortpcap sockets sound spell sqlite sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs subversion suid svg syslog systemd tcpd test threads tiff tk tracker truetype udev udisks unicode unwid upower usb videos vim-syntax vorbis wayland webdav webkit wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xephyr xinetd xml xnest xorg xv xvfb xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

et la commande 

```
dmesg 
```

 donne: 

```

[    5.173621] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): registered PHC clock

[    5.194027] [drm] Initialized

[    5.194469] nvidia: no symbol version for module_layout

[    5.194472] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

[    5.194474] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    5.194474] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    5.196706] nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel

[    5.200193] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 242

[    5.253478] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) f0:79:59:69:ca:36

[    5.253479] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    5.253504] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: MAC: 11, PHY: 12, PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF

[    5.253720] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling MSI

[    5.253723] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Handle vga_switcheroo audio client

[    5.450471] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    5.450518] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  381.22  Thu May  4 00:55:03 PDT 2017 (using threaded interrupts)

[    5.462862] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: renamed from eth0

[    5.471603] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for ALC892: line_outs=3 (0x14/0x15/0x16/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    5.471604] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    5.471605] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    5.471606] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    5.471606] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    dig-out=0x11/0x1e

[    5.471607] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    5.471607] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:      Front Mic=0x19

[    5.471608] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:      Rear Mic=0x18

[    5.471609] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:      Line=0x1a

[    5.483342] input: HDA Intel PCH Front Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input6

[    5.483439] input: HDA Intel PCH Rear Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input7

[    5.483477] input: HDA Intel PCH Line as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input8

[    5.483503] input: HDA Intel PCH Line Out Front as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input9

[    5.483527] input: HDA Intel PCH Line Out Surround as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input10

[    5.483552] input: HDA Intel PCH Line Out CLFE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input11

[    5.483576] input: HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input12

[    5.668586] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input13

[    5.668654] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input14

[    5.668707] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input15

[    5.668745] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=9 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input16

[    5.907608] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    5.918220] MXM: GUID detected in BIOS

[    5.922528] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  381.22  Thu May  4 00:21:48 PDT 2017

[    6.059102] [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver

[    6.078065] Adding 25200468k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:25200468k SS

[    6.096626] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    6.582358] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eno1: link is not ready

[    9.461339] e1000e: eno1 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx

[    9.461364] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eno1: link becomes ready

[   29.196666] nvidia-modeset: Allocated GPU:0 (GPU-beb89a1b-6ebe-bef9-a1d3-265cbd896233) @ PCI:0000:01:00.0

[   29.853004] nvidia-modeset: Freed GPU:0 (GPU-beb89a1b-6ebe-bef9-a1d3-265cbd896233) @ PCI:0000:01:00.0

[   35.448792] random: crng init done

[   40.551713] nvidia-modeset: Allocated GPU:0 (GPU-beb89a1b-6ebe-bef9-a1d3-265cbd896233) @ PCI:0000:01:00.0

[   41.175800] nvidia-modeset: Freed GPU:0 (GPU-beb89a1b-6ebe-bef9-a1d3-265cbd896233) @ PCI:0000:01:00.0

```

J'ai essayé de me débrouillé seul pour ne pas vous saouler trop et vous faire perdre du temps mais cela fait à peu près deux heures que je me casse la tête à résoudre le problème sans résultat..

Merci de votre aide et le temps que vous accordez à résoudre mon problème.

----------

## sebB

Salut;

2 petites questions:

- Vu que tu utilises le pilote nvidia, t'as bien généré ton fichier xorg.conf?

- T'as quoi dans ton .xinitrc?

```
default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

LANG="en_US.UTF-8" 

LINGUAS="en" 
```

Ca na rien à voir avec ton probleme, mais c'est voulu d'avoir choisi le profil gnome et que ton systeme soit en anglais?

----------

## femtotron

Bonjour sebB;

Honnêtement je n'ai pas touché au fichier xorg.conf. Il est généré automatiquement et contient tout ça :

```

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 381.22  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-02)  Thu May  4 01:29:00 PDT 2017

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

et dans mon .xinitrc j'ai mis ce que le site gentoo m'a conseillé de mettre. c'est-à-dire tout ça :

```

exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session awesome

```

----------

## femtotron

si jamais ça ne marche pas d'ici ce soir demain je réinstall gentoo en suivant le tuto que j'aie trouvé sur youtube :

```

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdyDqQZYEAs&t=2085s

```

J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil il est bien détaillé. 

J'espere que je n'aurai pas besoin de le réinstallé

----------

## sebB

Ajoute un # devant la ligne de ton .xinit et lance un startx.

Teste aussi avec juste exec awesome

C'est juste pour voir si c'est ton .xinit qui foire

----------

## femtotron

Salut,

Toujours le meme résultat. Rien ne change.. Peut être que j'aie oublié d'installer quelque chose mais je ne sais pas.

----------

## sebB

Poste lspci et eselect opengl list

Je suspecte optimus...

----------

## femtotron

voici mon lspci : 

```

lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family ME Interface #1

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev d0)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d0)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #1

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family Z97 LPC Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 730] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

03:00.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge (rev 04)

```

et eselect openg list (il est sur nvidia j'ai bien fait gaffe) :

```

eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

Merci

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Tu essaies bien de lancer startx en tant qu'utilisateur et non en root ?

Que donne :

```

$ ls -l ~/.Xauthority ~/.serverauth*

$ lsmod

```

Dans ton dmesg tu as un :

```

nvidia: no symbol version for module_layout

```

bizarre.

----------

## femtotron

Salut netfab,

Je suis toujours en mode root quand je lance startx.

La commande 

```
ls -l ~/.Xauthority ~/.serverauth* 
```

 me donne ceci:

```
ls: cannot access '/root/.serverauth*': No such file or directory

-rw------- 1 root root 0 May 23 23:01 /root/.Xauthority

```

et la commande lsmod donne :

```

Module                  Size  Used by

cfg80211              585728  0

rfkill                 24576  1 cfg80211

nvidia_drm             40960  0

nvidia_modeset        790528  1 nvidia_drm

nouveau              1568768  0

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     45056  4

snd_hda_codec_realtek    86016  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    69632  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

ttm                    98304  1 nouveau

drm_kms_helper        155648  2 nouveau,nvidia_drm

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

coretemp               16384  0

drm                   360448  5 nouveau,ttm,nvidia_drm,drm_kms_helper

nvidia              11522048  1 nvidia_modeset

snd_hda_intel          36864  0

kvm                   581632  0

snd_hda_codec         126976  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_core           81920  5 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_realtek

syscopyarea            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysfillrect            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysimgblt              16384  1 drm_kms_helper

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec

fb_sys_fops            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

snd_pcm               102400  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core,snd_hda_codec_hdmi

iTCO_wdt               16384  0

irqbypass              16384  1 kvm

mxm_wmi                16384  1 nouveau

iTCO_vendor_support    16384  1 iTCO_wdt

e1000e                245760  0

crc32c_intel           24576  0

nvidiafb               49152  0

snd_timer              32768  1 snd_pcm

snd                    86016  8 snd_hda_intel,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_codec,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_pcm

fb_ddc                 16384  1 nvidiafb

ghash_clmulni_intel    16384  0

vgastate               20480  1 nvidiafb

i2c_i801               24576  0

serio_raw              16384  0

pcspkr                 16384  0

lpc_ich                24576  0

cryptd                 24576  1 ghash_clmulni_intel

i2c_smbus              16384  1 i2c_i801

soundcore              16384  1 snd

mfd_core               16384  1 lpc_ich

video                  40960  1 nouveau

wmi                    16384  2 mxm_wmi,nouveau

xts                    16384  0

gf128mul               16384  1 xts

cbc                    16384  0

sha256_generic         24576  0

iscsi_tcp              20480  0

libiscsi_tcp           24576  1 iscsi_tcp

libiscsi               53248  2 libiscsi_tcp,iscsi_tcp

scsi_transport_iscsi    98304  2 libiscsi,iscsi_tcp

vmxnet3                57344  0

virtio_net             28672  0

virtio_ring            24576  1 virtio_net

virtio                 16384  1 virtio_net

tg3                   159744  0

libphy                 53248  1 tg3

sky2                   61440  0

r8169                  81920  0

pcnet32                45056  0

mii                    16384  2 r8169,pcnet32

igb                   204800  0

ptp                    20480  3 tg3,igb,e1000e

pps_core               16384  1 ptp

dca                    16384  1 igb

i2c_algo_bit           16384  3 nvidiafb,igb,nouveau

i2c_core               65536  10 fb_ddc,nvidiafb,i2c_algo_bit,nvidia,igb,i2c_i801,nouveau,i2c_smbus,drm_kms_helper,drm

e1000                 143360  0

bnx2                   81920  0

atl1c                  49152  0

fuse                   98304  1

xfs                  1171456  0

nfs                   233472  0

lockd                  73728  1 nfs

grace                  16384  1 lockd

sunrpc                303104  2 lockd,nfs

fscache                61440  1 nfs

jfs                   172032  0

reiserfs              233472  0

btrfs                1028096  0

ext4                  565248  2

jbd2                  102400  1 ext4

ext2                   73728  0

mbcache                16384  4 ext4,ext2

linear                 16384  0

raid10                 49152  0

raid1                  36864  0

raid0                  20480  0

dm_raid                40960  0

raid456               102400  1 dm_raid

async_raid6_recov      20480  1 raid456

async_memcpy           16384  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

libcrc32c              16384  2 xfs,raid456

async_pq               16384  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_xor              16384  3 async_pq,raid456,async_raid6_recov

xor                    24576  2 async_xor,btrfs

async_tx               16384  5 async_xor,async_pq,raid456,async_memcpy,async_raid6_recov

raid6_pq              110592  4 async_pq,btrfs,raid456,async_raid6_recov

dm_snapshot            40960  0

dm_bufio               28672  1 dm_snapshot

dm_crypt               28672  0

dm_mirror              24576  0

dm_region_hash         20480  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                 20480  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                114688  6 dm_raid,dm_mirror,dm_log,dm_bufio,dm_crypt,dm_snapshot

firewire_core          65536  0

crc_itu_t              16384  1 firewire_core

sl811_hcd              24576  0

xhci_pci               16384  0

xhci_hcd              188416  1 xhci_pci

usb_storage            69632  0

aic94xx                86016  0

libsas                 73728  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  643072  0

qla2xxx               626688  0

megaraid_sas          131072  0

megaraid_mbox          36864  0

megaraid_mm            20480  1 megaraid_mbox

aacraid               102400  0

sx8                    24576  0

hpsa                   98304  0

cciss                 114688  0

3w_9xxx                45056  0

3w_xxxx                36864  0

3w_sas                 28672  0

mptsas                 61440  0

scsi_transport_sas     45056  4 libsas,hpsa,mptsas,aic94xx

mptfc                  24576  0

scsi_transport_fc      57344  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

mptspi                 24576  0

mptscsih               40960  3 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi

mptbase               102400  4 mptscsih,mptfc,mptsas,mptspi

imm                    20480  0

parport                49152  1 imm

sym53c8xx              81920  0

initio                 28672  0

arcmsr                 45056  0

aic7xxx               122880  0

aic79xx               135168  0

scsi_transport_spi     32768  4 aic79xx,aic7xxx,sym53c8xx,mptspi

sr_mod                 24576  0

cdrom                  61440  1 sr_mod

sg                     36864  0

sd_mod                 49152  4

pdc_adma               16384  0

sata_inic162x          20480  0

sata_mv                32768  0

ata_piix               36864  0

ahci                   36864  3

libahci                32768  1 ahci

sata_qstor             16384  0

sata_vsc               16384  0

sata_uli               16384  0

sata_sis               16384  0

sata_sx4               20480  0

sata_nv                28672  0

sata_via               20480  0

sata_svw               16384  0

sata_sil24             20480  0

sata_sil               16384  0

sata_promise           20480  0

pata_via               16384  0

pata_jmicron           16384  0

pata_marvell           16384  0

pata_sis               20480  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell           16384  0

pata_pdc202xx_old      16384  0

pata_atiixp            16384  0

pata_amd               20480  0

pata_ali               16384  0

pata_it8213            16384  0

pata_pcmcia            20480  0

pata_serverworks       16384  0

pata_oldpiix           16384  0

pata_artop             16384  0

pata_it821x            20480  0

pata_hpt3x2n           16384  0

pata_hpt3x3            16384  0

pata_hpt37x            20480  0

pata_hpt366            16384  0

pata_cmd64x            16384  0

pata_sil680            16384  0

pata_pdc2027x          16384  0

```

et quand je lance dmesg j'ai effectivement un message 

```

nvidia: no symbol version for module_layout  
```

qui apparaît.

Merci

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> cfg80211              585728  0
> ...

 

nouveau est chargé, donc le pilote nvidia propriétaire ne fonctionnera pas.

Si tu veux utiliser le module nvidia proprio, tu dois :

 soit blacklister le module nouveau de façon à ce qu'il ne se charge pas au démarrage :

```

$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf 

blacklist nouveau

```

 soit ajouter le paramètre nouveau.modeset=0 aux paramètres du kernel dans le fichier de configuration de ton bootloader (avec grub2 çà se passe dans /etc/default/grub)

Je n'ai jamais essayé la méthode 2, si tu essayes, peux-tu donner un retour ?

----------

## femtotron

Salut,

Apparamment rien ne change...

Je vais réinstaller gentoo et je retournerai pour vous donner des nouvelles...

----------

## sebB

Réinstaller ne sert à rien.

Si tu reproduis à chaque fois les mêmes erreurs, ça ne changera rien.

Qu'est ce qui fait que tu as nouveau?

Après avoir suivit le post de netfab, tu as toujours nouveau dans les modules?

Pourquoi lancer startx en root?

----------

## femtotron

Re-Bonjour Messieurs,

J'ai enfin reglé mon problème de lancement gràce à un tuto que j'aie trouvé sur youtube (utilisateur:msjche). Mais j'ai quand même encore un petit soucis...

Mon problème viens du module vicious que j'aie installé avec awesome. Pour ceux qui connaissent le module vicious peuvent me dire ce que les messages suivants veulent dire :

```

/usr/share/awesome/lib/vicious/init.lua:70: in function 'update'

/usr/share/awesome/lib/vicious/init.lua:158: in function 'update'

/usr/share/awesome/lib/vicious/init.lua:135: in function 'regregister'

```

Merci d'avance

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour femtotron,

Afin que tout le monde puisse en profiter, peux-tu s'il-te-plaît expliciter (rapidement) ici la cause de ton problème ainsi que ce que tu as fait pour le résoudre?

Quant au message d'erreur d'awesome/vicious, il semble être incomplet.

En passant, peux-tu s'il te plaît mettre le titre de ton thread au bon format? (cf le thread en post-it ** COMMENT POSTER ET OBTENIR DE L'AIDE ? ** qui amène à celui-ci).

----------

## femtotron

Bonjour El_Goretto

J'ai juste suivi les tutos de msjche https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdyDqQZYEAs

et la solution à mon dernier problème venait de la incompatibilité d'awesome. J'avais installé la dernière version alors je devais installé la version 3.5.x pour que la configuration https://github.com/msjche que j'ai récupéré soit fonctionnelle. 

Après il faut bidouillé un peut pour les polices de caracteres. 

Si vous avez des questions concernant la configuration faite par msjche il vous suffit simplement de poster votre question en commentaire sous la vidéo il vous répondra rapidement. 

Je vous remercie d'avoir consacré votre temps pour moi.

Je remercie aussi à msjche pour son aide et sa configuration awesome.

----------

